# Mách bạn nơi mua chum sành ngâm rượu ở Hải Phòng



## ecoceramic (11/3/22)

Cùng các tác dụng tuyệt vời mà không loại bình đựng rượu nào có được, chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng là món đồ không thể thiếu của bất cứ người “mê tửu” nào. Mua chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng chính hãng, giá rẻ nhất ở đâu? Cùng bật mí trong bài viết sau.

Ưu điểm của chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng so với các loại bình ngâm khác
Nhịp sống hiện đại tưởng chừng đã làm những điều xưa cũ lu mờ. Nhưng vẫn có những thứ đã trở nên gắn kết, in đậm như một dòng văn hóa. Chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng cũng vậy.

Tồn tại trong lịch sử hàng trăm năm, từ dân nghèo cho đến những địa chủ giàu có, cái chum đựng tương, đựng gạo, cái chum làm mắm. Chum sành thời ấy là vật dụng mà nhà nào cũng phải có.

Mà đồ sành sứ, ắt phải nhắc đến đồ Bát Tràng - một trong những cái nôi của gốm sứ Việt Nam. Cùng những công dụng và ưu điểm tuyệt vời, chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng xứng đáng là sự lựa chọn an toàn số 1 cho mọi gia đình.

Chỉ khi mua chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng chuẩn và chính hãng, những ưu điểm tuyệt vời này của chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng mới có thể phát huy hết mức.

Chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng giúp thẩm thấu anđehit

Anđehit là một chất có hại thường xuất hiện trong rượu ngâm thủ công. Nó là nguyên nhân cho những cơn buồn nôn, đau đầu, chóng mặt sau khi thưởng rượu. Nặng hơn là ảnh hưởng đến hệ tiêu hóa, tuần hoàn, gây sốc và tăng nhịp tim.






Tuy nhiên, khi ngâm rượu bằng chum sành lại loại được gần hết các độc tố này. Tất nhiên lượng andehit vẫn còn, nhưng trong cho phép sẽ hoàn toàn không ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe con người.

Chum có đặc tính xốp đặc trưng của đất sét. Rượu đậy kín càng lâu, thành chum sẽ càng thẩm thấu các loại chất độc như andehit ra ngoài thông qua các lỗ khí nhỏ li ti.

Thế nhưng để có tính năng này, bạn phải sử dụng chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng dòng không tráng men. Dòng chum tráng men bóng đẹp sẽ lấp đi những lỗ khí li ti này và không đạt được công dụng như ban đầu.

Chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng giúp bảo quản rượu tốt hơn

Chum sành làm hoàn toàn 100% từ đất sét cao cấp. Những nắm đất thô cứng được nhào nặn, tạo hình và nung trên nhiệt độ hơn 1000 độ C vô cùng khắc nghiệt.

Áp lực tạo nên kim cương, nhiệt cao tạo nên sự rắn rỏi trên thành chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng. Dù ngâm trang trí hay ủ hạ thổ, hạ thủy, chum sành ngâm rượu vẫn tuyệt đối bền chắc. Ngược lại, chúng còn cho ra đời những mẻ rượu thơm ngon nồng đượm.


Xem thêm: Mua chum đựng rượu Bát Tràng giá rẻ nhất ở đâu?


----------

